
Gmail Ending? Google Starts Migrating Users - mkobar
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/12/05/google-ending-gmail/
======
tanepiper
I really hope not. I like Inbox and I use it every day, but for example today
I've had two emails that spoofed my address. The only way I was able to see
the headers was to go back to GMail because "Show Original" is not included in
Inbox - quite a few features aren't.

If they did it might be the beginning of the end for me using Google for mail.

